# Pre Painted Models



## Daddysen (May 31, 2010)

ok before you serious hardcore hobbiest out there stroke out at this seemingly blasphemous statement. hear me out. ok here goes...

there are at least 2 kinds of 40k players out there, there are strategist and there are hobbiest. and ofcourse those in the middle. so i guess that would make at least three but anyhow. i have a few talents and painting is not one of them on the other hand i have done some kick ass conversions. but more that that i love to play. i love building the armies, i love trying new stratgies, i love invinting fluff and all that but i cant paint well.

So i am wondering what the general consensus is on GW marketing a line of prepainted models. i mean if you are going with an existing spacemarine chapter or a chaos cult or any of the standard armies with no deviation. wouldn't it be nice to buy a box of prepainted models and i am not even talking about 'eavy metal quality painted models it could be like those little heroclix things i mean if i paint them they will look like crap anyway so why let a machine paint them like crap for me and save me some heartache and a mess on my kitchen table that my wife will fuss me for anyway. So that is my Idea tell me what you guys think?


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

i'm a crap painter but i would hate the idea for a few reasons;

1 - The would most like be marines and even then Ultramarines which msot people hate.
2 - GW would charge you an extra £10 for it.
3 - No ones armys would look diffrent frome ach other


----------



## Daddysen (May 31, 2010)

thats if you assume that noone likes to paint i have friends that are masterful in their modling and painting and i know they would not want to buy the prepainted models just on principle. however i have a friend that wants a tyranid swarm if you want to field 100 termagaunts taking on that painting job is a little overwhelming so i have no doubt that i will be shooting at primed termaguants for ages to come as the other more fancy guys like carnifexs and tervigons and the like will take painting priority. 

and as for GW charging more most painters charge what ever the model cost to paint unless its a Job like the afore mentioned termigaunts then they may charge more. 

and you are right that many players armies would look the same. kinda like now tell me you don't shoot at unpainted modles on a regular basis. don't those all look the same. haha 
thanks for replying so quickly so right now the score is tied one for and one against


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GW have stated before that this is never gonna happen, painting the minis yourself is seen as much (if not more) part of the hobby as rolling the dice. the only area i could have seen this happen would have been lord of the rings, mainly because the game does not have a diverse pallete or the flair of warhammer or 40k when it comes to colour, but that ship has sailed.
I personally dont get the need to have a painted army but not wanting to paint the models, i was the only person from my close friends who liked painting so i was the only one paying with a painted army( well until GW released space marine colour spray back in the day) the rest simply played using bare models, and i would hazzard a guess than if you were able to check on every model that the factory has produced over the years most models will have never had a sniff of paint.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

For me so far the hobby has been most important. Buying models and converting them has been the heart of the hobby for me. The special minis i have that are unique or had a decent conversion have been a pleasure to paint. On the other hand i have bought at least 40 of my marines pre painted on ebay. The time investment in getting a large apoc army on the table can be daunting and prohibitive. The thing is that this is already covered by the professional painters out there and to put this kind of thing into practise would deprive them of their income. Also the minis i bought are some of the best I own. I would love to be able to get well painted minis when i need them but not at the expense of the guys who supply that service already.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd prefer they didn't do pre-painted, cus then you'd have the brainless morons coming over saying 40k has been ruined for them because they can no longer paint there models any more how they want to, not realizing you can re-paint pre painted models, those stupid thick headed inbred morons.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

i'm in a similar boat as you, painting is my least favourite part of the hobby, but i still wouldn't want prepainted models. The thing is whilst i dislike painting every model in my army has been converted so prepainted wouldn't work anyway, i'd still have to repaint the areas which from other models. also as you said before, coming up with the fluffyness for an army is a whole big chunk of the hobby for me. Having an army painted in a colourscheme which i didn't design myself is unnacceptable. 

I've bought prepainted models before, don't get me wrong and a couple of them have been so nice that i've only made minor adjustments to tie them in with my army. But for me painting is another layer to makeing the army individualised. 

Currently i have set a rule for myself that i cannot field unpainted models on the field, this is unpainted by GW standards so at least 3 colours, if it gets to game day and the models are not painted i will not use them. if this takes me below minimum squad size then i loose the squad. Harsh but it works well as motivation to get the job done.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

The whole point of painting them is to customise them to your taste.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Not happening as long as GW can charge for clippers, citadel paint, brushes, and the ultrasmurf painting sets.


----------

